# Top dress left a million pebbles



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey guys,
I am mid reno and just put down some soil and it was put through a 3/8 screen so there are a lot of small rocks. Now I have to clean up the mess. I am planning on mowing low so I need it debris free. 
What is my best course of action? Rake?
Thanks!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

A leveling rake does s great job at gathering the rocks.

Didn't you see that before you spread it out?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I've got these But they don't help much. Is it another type?
I didn't see the rocks until I started spreading. Building a screen for 8 yards seemed like a chore.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

@Zcape35 what about adding a mat of sorts to the drag? old metal chain linked fence onto the bottom of the drag as well?

Honestly, my soil was full of them and eventually gave up. But I'm not reel mowing so...


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I used a drag for most of the spreading. I'm gonna grab a plastic rake, hopefully one with narrow gaps so it grabs the rocks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

Just ran into the same issue. Tonight I built a sifter with a 1/4" screen and got to work raking. Did about a 1/4 of yard and think I may just give up and live with it, or just focus on the bad areas since it was only the last truck load that seemed to have most of the rock. My biggest issue is trying to haul and find a place to dump all the rock/debris.


----------



## glnh32 (May 31, 2020)

My lawn was left with a ton of small rocks when it was hydroseeded before we moved in. It's awful stuff but I've just been picking them up whenever I can.

I also have a SunJoe that does a good job picking up small rocks (its probably dulling the blade/metal, oh well) so when I dethatch and scarify I'm hoping it picks up a bunch.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Are you sure they are all rock? I thought I had the same issue in my topsoil but it turned out most of the debris was just small, very compacted clumps of dirt. I'm hoping my soil amendments break them down over time.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

backside of the landscape rake dragging does not collect the pebbles ?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Chris1 said:


> backside of the landscape rake dragging does not collect the pebbles ?


Not really since there is scalped grass. It just bounces. 
I bought a cheap plastic rake and it did the trick after raking this 6500 sq. Ft. Section for 8 hours. 
Good times lol


----------



## CanadianGrassMan (Apr 25, 2020)

I feel your pain and it really sucks. Worst part is you should probably pick them up.

I did an overseed last fall with 5 yards of "screened" topsoil and in the spring I was really disappointed with the results. The lawn was pretty patchy all over. Anywhere there was a patch I found these pebbles. I was furious. And they were everywhere because grass can't grow through rocks,

So I spent many hours listening to music/podcasts and picking up these pebbles. If you have/know any kids pay them per 500mL cottage cheese container they fill. At some point I gave up on ensuring all the rocks have been picked up because life is more important. But even if you manage to pick up only a handful that's helpful.

And on top of that I had to search through my growing grass to find them. Your rocks are a lot more easier to spot. I would recommend investing in a leveling rake: https://www.google.com/search?q=leveling+rake&client=firefox-b-d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj_8J7EhfbqAhWWX80KHaQsC-cQ_AUoAnoECA4QBA&biw=1536&bih=750 as these will gather a lot of rocks and will be useful for future adventures.

Best of luck.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> Chris1 said:
> 
> 
> > backside of the landscape rake dragging does not collect the pebbles ?
> ...


The "good times" line literally had me laughing out loud. Haha. We've all been there at some point with something in our yard. Glad you were able to get them up. Good luck with your Reno!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

CanadianGrassMan said:


> I feel your pain and it really sucks. Worst part is you should probably pick them up.
> 
> I did an overseed last fall with 5 yards of "screened" topsoil and in the spring I was really disappointed with the results. The lawn was pretty patchy all over. Anywhere there was a patch I found these pebbles. I was furious. And they were everywhere because grass can't grow through rocks,
> 
> ...


Oh no... I just finished spreading 5 yards for a reno and have tons of these. The soil looked finely screened and spread nicely. I'd dump a barrowful on the ground, spread it with the levellawn and it looked good until the last few swipes of the levellawn which was pushing a ton of these little pebbles and tiny twigs around. I have clusters of these all around, with hundreds per cluster. Some of the pebbles are clay balls that break if you stomp on them but at least some are legit stones.

Was really hoping they'd work themselves into the soil and the grass wouldn't care much.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Same problem for me today. Millions of pebbles. Im pissed. Hoping to roll them into the ground. Worried for my reel


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Given this is happening to so many of us and yet this forum is full of beautiful low-cut lawns, I'm not going to let it keep me up at night.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I received a top soil delivery today . After inspecting the pile , im building a soil sifter that will fit on top of a gorilla cart


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

The plastic rake worked good, just have to find one with as narrow of a spacing between tines as possible. My back is sore but the rocks are now in piles... across the street.... all alone. 
A screen would have worked but 8 yards pushed the a hand screen would have been too tedious for me.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Best practice: use a makeshift sifter or rake them out.

What most people do: leave them...

Have to understand that native soil has a ton of pebbles and even larger rocks. Most of our lawns look just fine.


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Are they too small for a Harley rake to pickup?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Best practice: use a makeshift sifter or rake them out.
> 
> What most people do: leave them...
> 
> Have to understand that native soil has a ton of pebbles and even larger rocks. Most of our lawns look just fine.


My goal is to reel mow so I don't want to damage the machine.
I ended up raking 99% of them up over the course of 12 hours (8K). I'm going to have my 12 year old go out and hand pick the remainder.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Best practice: use a makeshift sifter or rake them out.
> ...


I give you props for making that happen.

I'm going to reel mow as well. The drum will likely push most of them down over time.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Best practice: use a makeshift sifter or rake them out.
> ...


Wouldn't going over it thoroughly with a roller push them into the soil so they are captive / not free to damage the mower?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

It's my belief that they would.

Still give the OP a round of applause for getting them all out!


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

I have the same issue. Some are little clay balls, some are legit rocks. I think I'm going to do one round of raking and see what I can pick up then leave the rest.......i should have screened it myself.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Part of my issue was that it is a reno and there is thick dead scalped turf. Some rocks might have just pushed down but a lot wouldn't have. I'd rather have as few rocks as possible. Weird things happen during occasional frigid winters and frost heaves. 
This is my second Reno and I'm hoping this to be the last in this area, I don't want to chance anything. 
Thanks fellas


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

I had a similar issue last year and I used a shop vac to get rid of all the debris. It worked pretty well.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Bobby23 said:


> I had a similar issue last year and I used a shop vac to get rid of all the debris. It worked pretty well.


Cool idea. And also yet another way to get the neighbours to think I'm crazy.


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

davegravy said:


> Bobby23 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar issue last year and I used a shop vac to get rid of all the debris. It worked pretty well.
> ...


Lol yea it will definitely do the trick! I had numerous neighbors ask me about what I was doing vacuuming the yard lol. I couldn't risk damaging the reel mower lol


----------



## CanadianGrassMan (Apr 25, 2020)

Vacuuming anywhere you see pebbles? Does it suck up a lot of soil too?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Ive vaccuumed up pea gravel and seed on dirt before with a big shop vac. As long as the dirt is not powdery its fine.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

CanadianGrassMan said:


> Vacuuming anywhere you see pebbles? Does it suck up a lot of soil too?


The soil being lighter than pebbles I'd imagine it would, but I find after a few good rainfalls there's not much loose soil on top, whereas pebbles are still loose.

If you do suck up a bit of soil you could always put your vac contents through a screen to separate them and return the soil to your lawn.


----------

